# Heptagon!



## Charlie_W (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is something a little different that I turned. It is a heptagon (seven sided) as well as being a polygon.

This heptagon dish is from a dry maple block I had which was 7.5" square and 2.125" thick. It also features a concave scalloped edge. 
The finished size is just under 7" across, 1.75" tall, and the walls are just under 1/8" thick. It weighs in at just 1.4 ounces and is currently unfinished.

The maple is very plain as this is dish is for my Wifey to use as a project piece in a Cynthia Gibson pyrography workshop this coming week. I will add finish to the dish after she has worked her magic on it to make this a collaborative piece.
Thanks for looking! Comments welcomed.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 13, 2015)

That is really nice....


----------



## JimB (Sep 13, 2015)

Very nice. I haven't seen one before.


----------



## evan bahr (Sep 13, 2015)

Post a picture of the finished piece. Cynthia Gibson does some fabulous work. You did a nice job on the "canvas". Evan


----------



## Rockytime (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow, how do you do that?


----------



## mark james (Sep 13, 2015)

Charlie, that is beautiful!!!  I too look forward to the final collaboration.


----------



## Curly (Sep 13, 2015)

Nicely done Charlie. Get your "Wifey", I don't know how you get away with that, to make some samples of the Pyrography if shaded. The finish can hide the shading and negate much of her hard work. Now off you go and cut some card size samples.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 13, 2015)

Curly said:


> Nicely done Charlie. Get your "Wifey", I don't know how you get away with that, to make some samples of the Pyrography if shaded. The finish can hide the shading and negate much of her hard work. Now off you go and cut some card size samples.



Pete, 
Thanks for pointing this out! I was planning on just doing a clear finish. Probably will spray with some satin or flat lacquer as to not rub her burning and smudge it. I will just mist the first several coats.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 13, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> Wow, how do you do that?



Les,  
Pm sent.
Thanks!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 13, 2015)

That's great.


----------



## plantman (Sep 13, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> Wow, how do you do that?




Les; The internal angle of two outer sides is 128 1/2 degrees. The inside angle of each of the seven triangles is just short of 51 1/2 degrees. 51 1/2 X 7 will give you 360.5 degrees. I don't think anyone will notice if one triangle is .5 degrees smaller than the other 6.  Jim   S


----------



## markspens (Sep 13, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## ossaguy (Sep 13, 2015)

That's amazing,wow!




Steve


----------



## Curly (Sep 14, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> Pete, Thanks for pointing this out! I was planning on just doing a clear finish. Probably will spray with some satin or flat lacquer as to not rub her burning and smudge it. I will just mist the first several coats.



Finishes that are amber or yellowish can do it. Finishing oils for sure. Water clear finishes likely won't. Maybe she could ask the instructor what would be best.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks all for the compliments!...and advice too!
it was a fun project!


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 18, 2015)

evan bahr said:


> Post a picture of the finished piece. Cynthia Gibson does some fabulous work. You did a nice job on the "canvas". Evan



Evan,
Oh My Goodness! My wife took Cynthia's 2 day workshop and can't stop talking about it. She learned so much! 
As you said, Cynthia does do fabulous work and the club meeting demo tonight was one of the best we have had this year!
Her display pieces are superb!
My wife didn't burn any in the heptagon dish yet. Instead, she started on a 9" maple platter I turned. I had five unfinished turned pieces for her to have for the class to pick from and get input from Cynthia on embellishments for these.

I will post a pics as we get some pieces finished.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 18, 2015)

Not sure how many people realize that is not easy to do. You did a great job and this will open many more avenues in doing things like that. Thanks for showing and an A++++ Keep up the great work.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 19, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Not sure how many people realize that is not easy to do. You did a great job and this will open many more avenues in doing things like that. Thanks for showing and an A++++ Keep up the great work.



Thanks John!


----------



## triw51 (Sep 19, 2015)

Beautiful work there buddy but then again I don't remember you not doing fantastic work always pushing the edge trying new things.  Keep up the work and I also want to see the finished work.


----------



## LouCee (Sep 19, 2015)

Very nice, I like it!


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Sep 21, 2015)

evan bahr said:


> Post a picture of the finished piece. Cynthia Gibson does some fabulous work. You did a nice job on the "canvas". Evan



I have the pyrography complete but need to get the correct color pens to put the color on and then the finish. I will post a picture when it is done. I also have my idea for that heptagon bowl.


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Sep 26, 2015)

Just finished my first pyrography piece after taking the Cynthia Gibson workshop which was incredible. I know this isn't the heptagon dish and  I will do that next. See this link for the picture. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/quilted-maple-platter-135335/#post1798266


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 4, 2016)

It's finished!

Wifey sat down and fired up her burner and worked her magic on a couple of pieces including this dish.

Danish Oil Finish / Buffed


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 4, 2016)

And the bottom.


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice!  You both did an excellent job.


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 8, 2016)

SMJ1957 said:


> Very nice!  You both did an excellent job.




Thanks Stephen! We enjoy working together in projects!


----------

